# Overlooked theory on FBO/Leaky gas... If you frequently do water fasts, please look here!



## lgsuffererstill (Aug 1, 2019)

Hey again

So last week has been so frustrating at work. I decided to do water fasts on days before work to try and prevent any bad odors while on my shifts. And that ended... horrendously. Somehow - I was getting even worse reactions than before. And it blew my mind. How?! How can the odor be worse if I had no food in me - nothing being digested and I thought, nothing to cause any gas.

Went to extremes and did a sea salt water flush after getting home. And omg... I don't mean to be graphic or too gross... but for 6 hours I kept running to the bathroom. And the stuff that passed smelled so horrible. Idk if it was because I was doing a vinegar bath at the same time, but I was able to detect the odor. Most of it smelled like rotten eggs but some of it smelled like when you first walk in to a porta potty. *puke*

It shouldn't have happened I thought because I was doing a fast the day before. That's when I realized - even though I was passing stool each day -- I was probably chronically constipated, all this time.

The waste that was backed up in there smelled horrendous, and I think that's why I was having so much excessive leaky gas - and why it smelled so bad.

Then I started looking around at all the foods I typically eat in a week. Looking on the labels for all of them I noticed: most of them don't provide much fiber at all... Women need about 21-25g of fiber each day to prevent constipation, and men need 35-38g. The amount I was eating every day? 7-9g max....

This mostly because I thought "The more food I eat before work == the worse I'm going to smell". Here because I was so backed up it had the opposite effect. I think without enough food and fiber in me, nothing was really scrubbing all the waste out of my colon - as in, it might have been stuck in the walls of my intestines and not enough was going through to remove it. So it may have been staying there and producing foul gas for days.

Soluble fiber is also supposed to be a food source for the good bacteria in our colon as well, so by not getting enough I was starving them out too and letting the bad bacteria take over.

Came across this article as well: https://getfit.jillianmichaels.com/happens-body-not-enough-fiber-1652.html

Other articles said similar things regarding the bad rotten egg odor of gas, but more so because not enough fiber will leave a person unable to totally evacuate their bowels.

Anyways this isn't a cure-all, but I think this could be something overlooked for many people, and something to consider. I know a lot of us have many days where we do water fasts in fear of producing any bad odors - so this really hit home for me!


----------

